# All I could say was.... "wow"



## Karson

Sharon: I'm glad that you found this tool useful. I owned the Tormek and was not impressed with it. It did a good job but was too slow for me. Thats when I designed my own Sharpening station.

I sold mine to another LumberJock.


----------



## PurpLev

*Karson*, I was thinking about that when I purchased it - I could try and mount auxillary MDF discs next to the honing leather wheel (similar to the turning tools honing wheel accessory they sell) if the sharpener would not be enough. but I'm curious - what did you feel was missing when you were using the tormek? and how does your current setup compare to that?


----------



## a1Jim

Good review Sharon


----------



## acanthuscarver

Just about a month or so ago I got the Grizzly version. I too think it's a great tool. I learned to sharpen on a 60 rpm grinder and hone on oil stones. For the last 25 years I've been stuck grinding on a "high" speed grinder (1720 rpm). At this point I've gotten used to the speed with which I can grind my tools but, with students now working in my shop, it's nice to have a grinder that doesn't ruin chisels and plane irons with novices at the wheel. It does take a good bit more time to grind bevels but the quality of the grind is vey nice. I still hone with King stones afteward but I'm very pleased with the tool overall.

Great review with lots of good info. It's good to find like minded sharpeners out there.

Oh, and the explaination for the hairless patches…just tell them you're a competative swimmer. It cuts down on drag when you really get going. If you're like most woodworkers, and you sharpen a lot, sooner or later those little arm patches will spread to other hairy appendages.


----------



## PurpLev

I agree *Berry*, I am not forgoing all my sand papers, and diamond stones - I still have scrapers, marking knifes, and for a quick touch up I'm not going to fire up a grinder. but as a main sharpening device I'm sold on this one.

I might pass on on my MK-II if I decide that it is no longer needed though.

I never used a "regular" high speed grinder, so I cannot compare or comment on that, but it seems like the Scheppach is putting a new edge rather quickly…obviously comparing it to "scary sharp" anything will be faster 

*Chuck* - I don't think they'll buy into that one unless I sharpen ALOT more blades…lol


----------



## MercerRemodeling

I too bought the scheppach about six months ago and was equally impressed. I have the Veritas Mk II jig too but haven't really used it since I got the new system. All I know is that my tools are definitely sharper than they've ever been.


----------



## Bovine

I'm curious-Is there really a difference in these similar systems? I mean Grizzly has one, Jet does too, and of course Tormek has two. I've been thinking of the Jet and Grizzly since the Tormek is so expensive. I've heard the jigs are interchangable on these systems too.


----------



## PurpLev

Bovine - yes there is a difference. for one, the Scheppach, Grizzly 8" and Tormek T-3 wheels are smaller and narrower than the Grizzly 10", Jet, and Tormek which are all 10" wheels, 2" wide. second the material of the wheel is different for each brand, reviews claim that the tormek wheel keep their grit for longer between dressing, and also they can be dressed to a higher grit. Tormek also runs slower than the Scheppach and Grizzley, and the Jet has a variable speed. the Tormek and Jet motors can withstand a more constant use than the other brands. these are the main differences. how much of a real difference they make? that's debatable.

I'm quite pleased with the "low end" model at the very affordable price - again, for me this is a huge improvement. for a shop that does sharpening 24/7 maybe this won't be enough.

Other than that - accessories are all interchangeable between brands as far as I see except for the jointer/planer blade sharpening accessory (from reviews online).


----------



## Bovine

Thanks Purp. I do all of my sharpening with waterstones which do a decent job. But like you, I've been looking to see if there was an easier way. Sorry this might have been more appropriate for the forums, but I was really interested in your review of this one. Thanks a bunch for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Ottis

*Sharon,*
Thanks for the review….I have been kicking around the idea of buying the Grizzly version…but was not sure if it was worth it or not, and did not want to drop $400+ for a bigger name brand one. After your review…I am going to go ahead and order the Grizzly version…thanks again.


----------



## Gerry1

Sharon,

Your review is of great help, and thank you. I too have been looking at sharpening systems, and am attracted to the grizzly solution. One more item on the growing list…..


----------

